# Post base



## ICE (Nov 18, 2011)

I was just looking at the Simpson catalog and noticed that all of post bases have this note: *"Post bases do not provide adequate resistance to*

*prevent members from rotating about the base and therefore are not recommended for non top-supported installations (such as fences or unbraced carports)."*



I wonder what constitutes an "unbraced carport".  Does that mean not attached to a building as in freestanding or merely freestanding but lacking knee braces?


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 18, 2011)

Freestanding,  ...not anchored in the ground, or otherwise not securely fastened in place to prevent

rotation of structural elements.

.


----------



## DRP (Nov 18, 2011)

They'll keep the mother ship from taking your flagpole away but won't keep it from falling over.

These have some moment capacity;

http://www.permacolumn.com/pdfs/Sturdi-Wall-Design-Manual-2009.pdf

http://www.permacolumn.com/pdfs/Perma-Column-Design-Guide-2008.pdf


----------

